# First snowblower. Ariens 1028. Good deal?



## kent1146 (Jul 21, 2018)

I know next to nothing about snowblowers, except that it snows a lot where I live and it's a pain in the ass to shovel my driveway. But I do know enough to seek out the opinions of enthusiasts who live and breathe this stuff. 

A neighbor down the street had a yard sale for this. 2001 Ariens model 1028. We agreed to $450. Well maintained, one owner, excellent working condition.

What do you guys think? Decent deal? Should this machine last me for the next few years? (with good maintenance).


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sure looks good to me. :3tens:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
fantastic deal

take care of it!

.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks to be in fantastic shape. And, that is a great brand and model. Congrats.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Price wise, on the upper end of a great deal, on the lower end of a good deal, which means in the dead of winter it's worth twice as much as you've paid. This time of year, I would have paid that and gotten rid of some others. This machine will last you the rest of your life, even if you live a long time! One of the best names out there.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

you did well grasshopper.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

good deal for a third of the price of new. and like Lawrence said, you could easily double your money in next snowstorm.

no need to sell. with proper maintenance should last for years and years.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

These things can move an amazing amount of snow compared to the "by hand methods" , I discovered this four years ago when I bought my first one. Yours looks great. You might want to check the belts and friction disc since it's 17 yrs old or maybe the neighbor you bought from updated you.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

that's a beautiful machine.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't argue with anything that has been said. Ariens has a good reputation. For the price I think you're going to be hard pressed to find anything in better condition. Remember with snowblowers, age is less important than condition. The same model may have been made for many years so go by condition first in your selection process.
Take care of it and it should take care of you.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Excellent deal! 
Take good care of it, and it will last another 40 years..

Scot


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Like everyone else said, very nice machine, and a good price! Enjoy it, it will save you so much time and effort. 



But give it a good start to its new life. Change the oil (or at LEAST check the level, but changing it is much better). And I'd check the conditions of the belts, as well as the adjustments of the controls. 



The Ariens website lets you download owners manuals, service manuals, and parts lists, here: 

Ariens Order Owners Manuals


Each of those documents is really helpful. The owners manual may go through adjusting the controls, but if not, the service manual will. 



Make sure to buy some proper shear bolts, which lock the augers to the auger shaft. They are designed to break if you hit something solid, in order to protect the expensive auger gearbox. Much better to replace a $2 bolt, than a $150+ gearbox. 



I would remove each of the 2 shear bolts and make sure they're OK (they should have 2 grooves in them, they should NOT be just normal bolts), and that the augers can rotate on the auger shaft, when the bolts are removed. This ensures that the augers are not rusted solidly to the shaft; that rust would prevent the shear bolts from doing their job of protecting the gear box. 



Then buy some extras (I'd probably get at least 4, so you'd have 2 full sets), and make sure you know where they are during the winter. You don't want to break one in a storm, then not be able to find the spares. Some people will put in a regular bolt, in an emergency, but that risks gearbox damage if you hit something solid.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok, just a question for the experts here. Is this a Tecumseh 10 hp? And is that back in the years where hp ratings were not all that accurate so it might be closer to the hp of a Harbor freight $99 Predator?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

gibbs296 said:


> Is this a Tecumseh 10 hp?


Yes.



> And is that back in the years where hp ratings were not all that accurate


Maybe..but I have never considered that a big deal..I think the "miscalculations" were minor. Like saying it was a 10 hp when it was really 9.7 hp. Not a big enough difference that it had any real meaning to consumers, but a big enough difference that lawyers could make some money.



> so it might be closer to the hp of a Harbor freight $99 Predator?



No, the Harbor freight $99 Predator is approx 6.5hp. The original Tecumseh is a much better engine for this particular machine.

Scot


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

imo, but im super cheap, its a meh deal. if it needs nothing u did ok and u will sleep well if it snows


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm not trying to rain on the parade, it is a very nice machine that appears to be in great shape. Plus being close to the OP's house means it's easy to get home, but it's a bit high for this time of year, and because it's 17 years old. Anything rubber doesn't age well. Tires, belts, seals, carb, etc. I see some 2-3 year old Ariens 28 inch and 30 inch beasts going for $600 or so. It's a buyers market this time of year. Have to shop wisely.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't think the price is too high at all..I think its a great deal..here's why:


My 1971 Ariens 724, $250 in Western NY in January.
The going rate for a 30, 40, or 50 year old working 24" Ariens in the Great Lakes region and upper midwest, in the winter.













We know well that there is a $100 price differential ($100 higher) for the same machine in any of the large East coast citys (Boston-NY city-Philly-DC)


The OP didnt give us his location, but I googled his IP address: Perth Amboy NJ, firmly in the NY city metro.


So lets compare my $250 1971 724 Ariens, in January, to the machine in question:
Add $100 for NY city = $350.
Add $50 to $100 for much newer model year = $400 to $450

Add $50 to $100 for larger bucket and larger engine: = $450 to $550

Add $50 to $100 for better condition = $500 to $650.
Subtract $100 for July = $400 to $450..which is right where we are.


Its a better machine than mine, newer, larger, more powerful, and in NY city. All of which add to the price. Its July..which is the only thing that lowers the price.


Looked at another way: Compared to my $250, Western NY, 1971 724 Ariens in January, what would I expect to pay for this 2001, 1028 Ariens in Western NY in January? location and season being the same. $400 is about right. maybe $450 if really good condition.


Add on $100 for NY city..Subtract $100 for July = $450.


I see no problem with the price, given the machine, location, and season. Its right in the ballpark. maybe not a "super-amazing awesome deal"..but certainty not bad either. Good machine for a good price. And also worthwhile getting it now, rather than looking for one the day before a blizzard. 

Scot


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

That was way too complex for me, time for another beer....


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Can't wait to try this tactic in garage sales this weekend. Anything $100 or less I will try to get for free by telling them this ain't NYC and showing them this thread.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

im bringing with me the kelley blue book on snowblowers when i go shopping for sb


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Does the color matter? Adding our subtracting to the price. What about pinstripping? 

Seriously, I agree with how sscotsman calculated the price. Also, adding subtracting the manufacturer, Honda, Ariens, Simplicity, all should command a higher price then a MTD; machines which you can't get parts for should be less such as old John Deere, machines which parts are dealer only or are more expensive than other machines, or are not generically available.

But what it comes down to, how much do you want to pay, or more importantly, will the machine work when you need it!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Does the color matter? Adding our subtracting to the price. What about pinstripping?
> 
> Seriously, I agree with how sscotsman calculated the price. Also, adding subtracting the manufacturer, Honda, Ariens, Simplicity, all should command a higher price then a MTD; machines which you can't get parts for should be less such as old John Deere, machines which parts are dealer only or are more expensive than other machines, or are not generically available.
> 
> But what it comes down to, how much do you want to pay, or more importantly, will the machine work when you need it!


This is all truth when WE are buying BUT selling..... Well a shiney Troy Bilt gets all the attention when sitting next to a not as shiney Ariens, Most do not know what quality is and if it shines it must be better and newer is ALWAYS better to the public in general. At this point I won't buy any more old Toro or most other older brands unless they look like the newer ones, Just getting too hard to sell for a good price, I have been trying to grab all the Ariens Sno-Tek blowers I come across because those sell fast in my area. Last one I sold I had 14 people wanting to buy but the first guy who came to see it took it and did not even try to talk price, Just said I will take it and handed me the money. That one was also shiney LOL I polish them all with [email protected] wax and the shine gets them every time......:grin:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> This is all truth when WE are buying BUT selling..... Well a shiney Troy Bilt gets all the attention when sitting next to a not as shiney Ariens, Most do not know what quality is and if it shines it must be better and newer is ALWAYS better to the public in general. At this point I won't buy any more old Toro or most other older brands unless they look like the newer ones, Just getting too hard to sell for a good price, I have been trying to grab all the Ariens Sno-Tek blowers I come across because those sell fast in my area. Last one I sold I had 14 people wanting to buy but the first guy who came to see it took it and did not even try to talk price, Just said I will take it and handed me the money. That one was also shiney LOL I polish them all with [email protected] wax and the shine gets them every time......:grin:


I agree, Shiny, and have learned the same, Shiny Sells more than quality, running, performance, or build.


----------



## Velazquez (Jul 26, 2018)

I think the deal is fair. I don't know more about snow blowers. During winter we usually call ----- I don't get time to use my snow removal equipment. But if you are interested in doing it yourself, I think the product and the deal are worth to you. You can even make profit from this equipment. During winter, these equipment has got great demands. If you are interested, you can rent the equipment or else you can remove the snow for a small locality. Moreover, it is very easy to remove a large amount of snow than any other hand methods.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, that's likely to last Kent many years of good, productive snow throwing.


Maybe Kent feels like he paid a lot for it, but you can be sure the seller felt like he 'gave it away'.


Kent, welcome aboard !!


----------



## Tom34 (Jan 26, 2016)

kent1146 said:


> I know next to nothing about snowblowers, except that it snows a lot where I live and it's a pain in the ass to shovel my driveway. But I do know enough to seek out the opinions of enthusiasts who live and breathe this stuff.
> 
> A neighbor down the street had a yard sale for this. 2001 Ariens model 1028. We agreed to $450. Well maintained, one owner, excellent working condition.
> 
> What do you guys think? Decent deal? Should this machine last me for the next few years? (with good maintenance).



Not very good with computers and post infrequently but here goes: 

I bought a 2005 Airens 1028 LE in 2006 from a big box store @ 50% off which came to about $635 which was s great deal IMHO. 

Mine had an 11.5 hp Tecumseh Snow King motor with a cast iron sleeve and electric start which I never used because it started on 2nd pull. It had a locking axle activated by a lever on the drivers side handle . 

I did 3 long driveways and sidewalks every time it snowed and in NJ it was often heavy wet stuff which did occasionally make the belt slip when I got aggressive. I bought a 2 belt conversion kit from Airens for like $50 and never had a belt slip or wear out after that.

It outperformed all the entry level 2 stage brands in the neighborhood and was an outright BEAST after I installed the 2 belt kit easily throwing snow 50 feet when lesser brands were struggling to throw 10 feet. It was like a spectacle that people stopped to see. 

I never had a problem with the machine but I was big on maintenance and care. I only used Mobil 1 and changed the oil every year after the snow season and hit all the grease fitting, drained all gas including carburetor bowl (spring drain pin) and thoroughly washed it removing road salt and waxed the inside of the shoot where stones scratch and chip paint. Stored machine in shed during off season.

After 12 years I finally sold it to a neighbor for $500 in absolute mint condition. Only reason I sold it is because I moved to the south. 

Couple tips: Let machine warm up a few minutes before going after the snow. If it has a locking axle, rock the machine to take the tension off the axle before squeezing the lever to engage or disengage the locking axle. Keep track of shoe wear so bucket does not come in contact with pavement. Make sure neighbors get their newspapers up because if they make it past the auger they can cause an incredible jam between the impeller and it’s housing.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

The 2-belt conversion ket for $50 is a steal, especially for all that is included. I highly recommend it. It turns a great machine into a fantastic machine.


----------



## DomA (Dec 4, 2019)

I have owned mine since 2001, and it STILL takes care of my driveway -- it outlived my marriage!!!!


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Congrats and welcome with first post...Awesome find.


----------



## crandreww (Nov 7, 2020)

I have this exact machine, it was my great uncle's, who bought it in 2002, at 84 years old. I told him, I would be happy to plow his driveway for him, and would visit afterward. Anyway, I'd never used anything but a crappy menards snowblower, and struggled with it all the time. What a pain in the ass it was. When id go to my uncle's, I was blown away by the power, the distance it threw snow. Uncle Jim died in 2015, at almost 98 years old, and he left the Ariens to me, and I maintain the hell out of it, and I want it to last the rest of my life if possible.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Crandreww










.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

The 1028 is a good machine, the only problem I had is with the chain tensioner. The original design by Ariens stinks.
I put another bearing and gear to take up the slack. The problem is the tensioner will bend away from the chain and then will leave the chain without any tension...the slack will get bound up on the steel cross member below the gear set.
If you want, I can send pictures and information on how to fix the problem.
Robert


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Robert, Don’t waste your time with photos. This thread is 2 yrs old and this was the only post from the original poster. He hasn’t been back since that time.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

ok it's old thread let it sleep


----------



## crandreww (Nov 7, 2020)

bbwb said:


> The 1028 is a good machine, the only problem I had is with the chain tensioner. The original design by Ariens stinks.
> I put another bearing and gear to take up the slack. The problem is the tensioner will bend away from the chain and then will leave the chain without any tension...the slack will get bound up on the steel cross member below the gear set.
> If you want, I can send pictures and information on how to fix the problem.
> Robert


Id appreciate it..


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

bbwb said:


> The 1028 is a good machine, the only problem I had is with the chain tensioner. The original design by Ariens stinks.
> I put another bearing and gear to take up the slack. The problem is the tensioner will bend away from the chain and then will leave the chain without any tension...the slack will get bound up on the steel cross member below the gear set.
> If you want, I can send pictures and information on how to fix the problem.
> Robert


Why don't you do a thread here, edit in the proper forum for the fix you came up with?
It might benefit someone else here in the future?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@captchas,

It seems that these threads that are many years old should be closed for further responses ... say anything after 1 year.

I am seeing way too many that are 2, 4, 6 years old, being replied too .... these old threads are good for research, etc ... but adding to a 6 year old conversation is mute, and such persons doing this should start there own, new thread on there specific topic.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

oneacer said:


> @captchas,
> 
> It seems that these threads that are many years old should be closed for further responses ... say anything after 1 year.
> 
> I am seeing way too many that are 2, 4, 6 years old, being replied too .... these old threads are good for research, etc ... but adding to a 6 year old conversation is mute, and such persons doing this should start there own, new thread on there specific topic.


True but someone researching will come across his problem here and then just add not realizing the dates.

To lock all old threads is not the answer. I think that would take a lot of time too?
Take some of yours or mine or others old threads, they do help someone.

Take my old Snowbird thread started in 2014, it may be of help to someone who just acquired an old bird.
And I would welcome a question on it, I might be able to help someone.
I don't think locking is the answer, what can be done besides locking, I don't know.
Maybe an admin can move the question and add a link of the old thread?
That would take a lot of work for them too.
When I see an old thread come up I fast forward to the most recent and go from there, then if need I go back and read the OP's question.

Even if they made a sticky of trying not to use an old thread and start a new one I don't think a new member asking would see it anyway?


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

Yup, I see I originally replied to an old post...never even thought to look at the original posting date. Oh well.
I could start another thread of how I repaired the chain issue if desired. I will have to find the photos taken years ago however.
Robert


----------

